# Academy Sports Marine Raider boat seats



## DaveInGA (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anybody used these? They have them in the right color for my boat (I am looking for brown/tan or Forest Green/tan) and are a great price. I'm a big guy and am concerned about their durability and the stamped steel hinge holding up vs. aluminum hinges.

I'm looking at this particular seat:

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...10051_522356_-1?color=Olive+Green&N=581132421

If anybody purchased and used these and has a comment, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

Dave, Im big to. I had the academy seats in my first boat, for about 4 hrs and took them back. I know there double the cost, but save up and buy these, you wont regret it by any means.
https://www.basspro.com/Tempress-HiBack-All-Weather-Boat-Seat/product/52421/126203


----------



## DaveInGA (Apr 29, 2012)

Bugpac,

Thanks for the reply. I'm bumming because those seats you provided a link to don't come in any tan/green/brown. My console is going to be brown and I'm using Nautolex "natural" color marine vinyl for my flooring with green painted trim.

I really want a natural vinyl floor, because it's hot as heck here in GA and the good ole GA red clay doesn't show bad, but you know that. Trying to avoid dark colors as much as possible. Lake Lanier will be my primary playground.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually have these navi style, u can find them cheaper, in a bunch of colors. https://www.iboats.com/Tempress-NaviStyle-Folding-Boat-Seats/dm/view_id.331629


----------



## Nismoron (Apr 29, 2012)

I dont have that particular seat, but I do have the Academy cheap folding plastic ones like these on my Gheenoe:
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_10822_-1?N=581132421

I love em. No complaints what so ever. I'm 200 and my fiend is about 250+ and neither of us have any problem with them. Been on the boat for 1 year now and fished at least 2/3 of the weekends since. No padding, but available in tan and green.


----------



## DaveInGA (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm debating using just butt seats for the casting decks and using these seats for just the driver/passenger seats for going to and from the dock to fishing locations. My boat has a step just behind the seat that would give the driver/pilot and passenger seats a good amount of support, including back support. Would the Academy Sport seats work in that scenario?


----------



## VolFan1983 (Apr 30, 2012)

Me and my buddy put some Wise Big Man seats on his boat. WalMart has them for under $50 and we are both big guys 280+ and they are comfortable. Don't know if this helps or not.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 30, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> I actually have these navi style, u can find them cheaper, in a bunch of colors. https://www.iboats.com/Tempress-NaviStyle-Folding-Boat-Seats/dm/view_id.331629


i've got these ones and i highly reccomend them. i'm also a big guy and i can sit and fish for hours.they are super comfortable. well woth the money.i had cheap seats before and it was worth spending the extra money.


----------



## DaveInGA (Apr 30, 2012)

They have the tan and brown in the wise big man seats for only ten bucks more than the seat I was looking at. I think I'm going to have to go with those for my to and from seats. Then use butt seats for the casting decks.


----------



## Bugpac (May 1, 2012)

Dave, look at the big man seats close. I bought them after the academy seats, was not my best choice, they flexed considerably well i thought. They were comfortable in the width, but hard on the lower back, I cant imagine them in rough water. IMO youd be better off with the unpadded academy seats, they contour the back, as do the ones i showed you.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 1, 2012)

Lower back issues is a big deal with me, as I have trouble there already from a 30 year old injury. Having to stick with tan/brown seat combinations is making finding a seat tougher than it oughta be.


----------



## Bugpac (May 1, 2012)

Before you buy, come sit in mine and try them out. Heck i may even take you fishing and let you road test them.


----------

